# Maus bleibt ständig hängen, brauche Hilfe!



## Ifosil (22. Dezember 2012)

*Maus bleibt ständig hängen, brauche Hilfe!*

Hi Leute,

hab folgendes Problem, meine Maus bleibt seit einigen Tagen ca. jede Minute für knapp 1-2 sec. hängen. Die Maus ist neu, meine alte Maus hat vor ihrem Ableben genau das selbe getan. Hab schon viel selbst versucht aber bin mit meinem Latein am Ende. Alle Treiber sind drauf, das System läuft an sich perfekt. Hatte vor kurzem auch meine Hardware gewechselt und nun tritt das selbe Problem auf. Hab einen Verdacht, könnte meine Tastatur sowas auf den USB Ports erzeugen? Denn die Tastatur ist das einzigste Bauteil was ich nicht gewechselt habe in letzter Zeit.

Hab da was von Strommengen auf den USB Ports gehört, bin ich aufn richtigen Weg?


----------



## Robonator (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Maus bleibt ständig hängen, brauche Hilfe!*

Welche Maus ist es denn ?


----------



## Ifosil (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Maus bleibt ständig hängen, brauche Hilfe!*

Razor Imperator

edit: davor eine Steelseries Diablo 3 Maus und eine MX 518 geschrottet, die Mäuse wurden nach dem Defekt auch am Laptop meiner Frau getestet, mit dem selben Ergebnis.


----------



## Jooschka (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Maus bleibt ständig hängen, brauche Hilfe!*

Tja, dann soltest vielleicht mal über einen Trackball nachgedacht werden^^ Der hat das Mausproblem nicht Rofl


----------



## Robonator (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Maus bleibt ständig hängen, brauche Hilfe!*



Jooschka schrieb:


> Tja, dann soltest vielleicht mal über einen Trackball nachgedacht werden^^ Der hat das Mausproblem nicht Rofl


 
Unglaublich hilfreich ...


Hast du die Maus auch schon anderen USB-Ports angeschlossen? Passiert das selbe auch am Frontpanel? Welche Hardware hast du ausgewechselt ?


> könnte meine Tastatur sowas auf den USB Ports erzeugen? Denn die Tastatur ist das einzigste Bauteil was ich nicht gewechselt habe in letzter Zeit.


Sonst stecke die Tastatur mal aus und teste es dann.


----------



## DarkScorpion (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Maus bleibt ständig hängen, brauche Hilfe!*

Mein erster Gedanke war auch, dass das Prob am USb port liegen muss. 

Falls du eine Externe Festplatte am PC hast, schliesse die mal ab und schau dann was dann passiert. Es kann nämlich sein das deine Externe Festplatte einfach die Bandbreite deines USB ports ausreizt (bei den Meisten MB werden 2 USB anschlüsse auf einen port gelegt)


----------



## cdo (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Maus bleibt ständig hängen, brauche Hilfe!*

Hallo Ifosil,

ich hatte das Problem (alle 30-50sec bleibt der Mauszeiger für 1-2sec einfach stehen, egal an welchem PC oder USB Port angesteckt) mit meine Razer Mamba.
Hatte schon alles Mögliche ausprobiert und war am Verzweifeln. Erst ein Update der Firmware UND der Driver via*** Support[/URL] hat das Problem behoben

mfg und viel Glück
christian


----------



## PHENOMII (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Maus bleibt ständig hängen, brauche Hilfe!*

Hallo,
ich habe eventuell eine andere Vermutung! Ist es denn nur die Maus, die stehen bleibt oder das ganze System?
Lade dir doch bitte mal das Tool "DPC Latency Checker" herunter, führe es aus und lass es laufen.
Falls du da auffällige Ausschläge bemerkst, kannst dich ja einfach wieder melden. 

Link zum Tool:
DPC Latency Checker

Lieben Gruß


----------



## Ifosil (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Maus bleibt ständig hängen, brauche Hilfe!*

Hab es gelöst .... ohh man ich schäme mich.  Hab mal richtig den Sensor sauber gemacht... die Maus ist erst knapp eine Woche und schon so verschmalzt. Sie läuft nun wieder, vielen Dank an alle.


----------



## Robonator (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Maus bleibt ständig hängen, brauche Hilfe!*

Wow  
Ich hab meine jetzt schon Monate und der Sensor ist noch sauber  Du solltest mal deinen Tisch bzw das Mauspad sauber halten


----------



## brennmeister0815 (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Maus bleibt ständig hängen, brauche Hilfe!*



Ifosil schrieb:


> ...die Maus ist erst knapp eine Woche und schon so verschmalzt.


 


Robonator schrieb:


> Du solltest mal deinen Tisch bzw das Mauspad sauber halten


 Yup, man(n) missbraucht ja auch _nicht _die leere Pizzaschachtel als Mauspad(-ersatz).  Das ist für _keinen _Sensor bekömmlich.


----------



## turbosnake (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Maus bleibt ständig hängen, brauche Hilfe!*

Ich missbrauchte meine Notebooktastatur als Telleruntersatz.
Das Teil ist voll mit Dreck und einige Tasten wollen auch nicht mehr so.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Maus bleibt ständig hängen, brauche Hilfe!*

______​


----------

